# Incomplete Mice on the Show Bench



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

What would happen if a mouse with an injury but otherwise fantastic type ended up being shown? I am talking about a nibbled tail, or missing part of an ear, some toes, etc. Obviously, these mice will not score as highly, but are they even allowed? How much penalty occurs for this sort of thing? Is it worth entering the mouse and having the rest of him/her evaluated?

In your opinion, what SHOULD happen?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump! 

Surely someone out there has information or opinions about this.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I get the feeling that you think a mouse with a nibbled tail etc should be allowed to be entered. In our shows, any mouse like that would be disqualified. I see where you are coming from, but personally I think the judging bench should only be for mice in perfect condition. That allows the judges to compare like with like. It also keeps the numbers down to only the top mice. An analogy - if you were entering your car in a restored vintage car show, it would probably be disqualified if it had a big dent in one of the fenders from an accident, or maybe a door nibbled in a parking incident. 

Having said this, we have a pet class for imperfect and mismarked animals. Do your shows have this? That would be suitable.

Or, if you're keen to get a judge's opinion on the type of your mouse, you could always ask one of them to "judge" it for you after the show, or at another time. Most judges would be only too happy to help if it gives you an idea of where your mouse is up to in terms of type.

The other thing is that you could also post a series of pics of your mouse from different angles, and include it's weight, and post here. Someone who judges mice would surely be able to give you an objective critique.

That's just my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Injured/scarred animals are generally dq'ed. I personally believe that injuries/scars that are obviously not genetic and do not inhibit the visibility of proper conformation (for example a scar on the back, or nip in an ear) should not be a dq or a fault on the bench. In dog showing injuries are generally not punished, as the point is to choose the animals that are best for breeding purposes....and an injury or scar does not affect an animal's genetic potential (assuming its not damage to the genitals...lol). That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

While I do agree with Stina in this regard, I didn't mean to sound partial in my post. I am definitely just generally asking to get the feel of what would be accepted or not at shows. I am kind of looking for an open discussion about it.
Personally, I feel it might be worth it to get the mouse evaluated at a show, under the general assumption that it most likely will not win.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i know ive read in show reports in classes where there are 2 or 3 mice entered ive seen the judge commenting on how a nicked ear sets it back.

I think the main reason for the diffrence between dog shows allowing scars ect and mouse shows is that mouse shows are more old school where the animal is stock and not kept as a pet like with dogs and the perfect show specimin whuld have everything present and in order. Also in some dog standards there is a note that scars ect are allowed for working breeds, however if a dog has sugery that aulters its confomation you are ment to apply for premission to show it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You simply wouldn't show a mouse that is known to be incomplete. The point of showing your mice is to show how excellent your mice are and what a breeder of excellence you are. An incomplete mouse cannot win against a complete mouse, which there will be.

If you have a mouse which you consider is good despite it's being incomplete you can take it along to a show, not show it on the bench but ask a noted member or members of your club for an opinion if that's what you require and it will certainly make decent stock for breeding, but the show bench is obviously not the place for incomplete mice x


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I think there are basically two types of show mice those that are complete and as close to the standard as you can get and your breeding stock which can be incomplete and usually excell in certain traits, whilst a mouse can be categorised in both.

I personally would not put what I would class as a stock mouse into a show with incomplete limbs or showing obvious signs of being out of proportion in other areas.

Any animal placed on the show bench should be what you would be the best of what you have that is closest to the standard.

I suppose you could say that an incomplete mouse could lose 100 points for a stump tail or missing limb on a show bench.

I had a gerbil disqualified for being pregnant at one show even though 2 months after she had not had any young but that was the judges decision and is final on the day.

to follow up on the matter has the show standard in the UK changed at all since the NMC was formed all those years ago or is everyone still attempting to produce that perfect mouse according to the standard


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there have been minor changes,ruby eyes are no longer mentioned,pink covers all shades but generally it's the same.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

What about tagged animals?
I have seen some breeders use metal clips on ears to ID mice, and keep track of who is who.
Or tattoos instead of the clip. Some people purposefully clip notches into the ears.
From what I understand, this is done a few weeks after weaning, and before they develop completely.

I've had mice who just mysteriously loose a toe.

Would a mouse be DQ'd for a tattoo or ID clip?


----------

